# Regions thing again



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I've heard "nothing", nor seen "nothing" lately Sonny.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Im not a hater but the regions shoots are going to be nothing more than a club shoot.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am still trying to keep an open mind that the Regions Org. Will get off to a good start. As each week goes by without any definate information it seems most hopes are dwindling. With the total lack of respect the IBO shows to it's paying members my plans were to back Regions and see what happens. Time is going by and shooters have made their travel plans for the most part. Doubt if you will see a very big following now for the season and wonder if it will be enough to even continue with any long range plans they may have had. I know the folks trying to organize this have worked their tails off but it may not be enough to get it done this year. I will say, without trying to start an arguement that each time I see it referred to as a Regions "Thing" seems kind of disrespectful to those trying to put it together. JMO


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wasn't thinking disrespectful at all, just throwing a title to my questions. Disrespectful is failure to keep in contact with those who are interested. So far only one site has been established that I know of. Far cry from what several of us thought... Stated was the yardage wrong on the sheet posted and no follow up for the correction.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Why doesn't ASA just have a Northern division to complement their mostly southern shoots? Seems everyone agrees this is the best format out there, barge right in and take the IBO land over and be done with it. Kinda what Regions is trying anyway. 
Where are all these Pro's that wanted a new Federation formed??? 

Alittle info about what's going on (Regions) would really ease alot of peoples minds.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Wasn't thinking disrespectful at all, just throwing a title to my questions. Disrespectful is failure to keep in contact with those who are interested. So far only one site has been established that I know of. Far cry from what several of us thought... Stated was the yardage wrong on the sheet posted and no follow up for the correction.


Understand totally Sonny, when this was first put out there folks were very up-beat about the thoughts of another option. Knowing those I volved I am surprised at the lack of information. People just want solid info to decide weather to give them a shot.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Why doesn't ASA just have a Northern division to complement their mostly southern shoots? Seems everyone agrees this is the best format out there, barge right in and take the IBO land over and be done with it. Kinda what Regions is trying anyway.
> Where are all these Pro's that wanted a new Federation formed???
> 
> Alittle info about what's going on (Regions) would really ease alot of peoples minds.




I hoped that regions would have not piggy backed right on top of the ASA or even IBO. They didnt really do anything different or better. So for us northern shooters that travel 9hrs to the closest shoot its an easy decision on which shoots to attend.
Seems instead of baseing there business model on gaining new customers they are hoping to piggy back on a solid established business.
I would have thought they would have started in a different area then expanded into the already diluted south.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah seen it up and running will try to paste it to here


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

search regions find post with 15 pages then go to page 13 post 367 click on this link


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Deer Slayer I said:


> search regions find post with 15 pages then go to page 13 post 367 click on this link


?????????????????


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Go to wccbi.org click events and search calender for the weekend of July 20th. There is a registration link for membership info and for pre registration for the NC, Anderson and Warren tournaments. Class lists and costs are there. That's all I can dig up. Don't know what the web site hold up is but the info is there.


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

I know if you shot the pro bowhunters class in there shoot any remaining IBO or ASA shoots your were to shoot I you would have to shoot in there pro divisions.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Deer Slayer I said:


> search regions find post with 15 pages then go to page 13 post 367 click on this link


??? couldn't find it. Click post 367 and post it here.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

yes, you could only shoot pro classes if you shoot pro bowhunter.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

See if this works: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922927&p=1066810875#post1066810875


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Sure was hoping this was going to take off up here in the North. I was hoping there would be a 3 region events that a guy could drive to without breaking the bank. The spread of N.C already takes one out for me. I doubt the Boys in N.C. are going to drive to Pa. for the 2nd event. Then Indiana is pushing the limit even for the Pa guys and certainly for the N.C. south boys. I will probally buy a membership to shoot only the Warren ,Pa regions shoot but I highly doubt that many of my buddies will. This is only my thought and maybe this is in the works but seems there needs to be a Pa, Ohio, New York Circuit. The boys that live south already have the whole ASA circuit they can attend.I guess time will tell and I am sure there is something good in the making. I'm getting old, this get things rolling.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I bet it will be even better next year.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

I think if Regions would've used a somewhat mock IBO scoring and rules format, then they might have put the IBO out of commission. Nobody is really happy with the IBO right now and a new tour coming in with the same rules and scoring would have been devastating to the IBO. I'm not sure going with an ASA format was the better idea since there doesn't seem to be as much complaining about the ASA as there does the IBO. I agree with 3dpinwheeler that if the ASA would move north, they would get tons of shooters and take a lot from the IBO as well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some years back the ASA was more North, but attendance was rather low, so it stayed South.

And then, it seems Northern shooters are finicky. I mean, here in Illinois it's tough to get anyone to shoot any sanctioned event. A club 3D pulls 2 and 3 times more shooters. Years back I on the IAA Board of Directors. Average NFAA Illinois members at their own 3D Championship was around 30! ASA Qualifiers as of last year are hard pressed to draw 35 ASA members. By constrast, our club draws a average of 140 shooters plus and have had 200 and more at one event.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

hrtlnd164 said:


> See if this works: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922927&p=1066810875#post1066810875


Same event I noted. Whatever form they are using to download they have for Regions won't load for me, tried it and tried it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The shoot in Lawndale, NC is scheduled for June 7th - 9th. This is an excellent geographic location for an ASA style shoot BUT the ASA London, Ky shoot is the previous weekend. This makes zero sense! These two locations are virtually in the same "region" drawing MANY of the same archers. The time to have a shoot in the Lawndale, NC region would be a few weeks after the ASA in Uchee Creek and at least a couple of weeks prior to the London Ky shoot. The ASA has their Paris, TX and W Monroe La. shoots in back to back months and THAT is when a new 3D tournament would draw best in the western NC area. Terrible planning on the part of "Regions Archery" unless this is all about making it convenient for the wealthy and/or fully sponsored pro's to travel straight from Lawndale, NC to London, Ky. Maybe in future years Regions will have their NC tournament at the end of April or first week of May.

ALSO the "Regions" shoot in Anderson, Ind is the weekend prior to the ASA's Metropolis, Ill. shoot! Again it makes NO sense if they want to draw a decent number of ASA archers. The Anderson, Indiana shoot could draw a good amount of IBO archers which may inspire these guys to go to the ASA Metropolis shoot so that is a plus for the ASA. Still many of us will have to choose between the ASA tournament or the Regions tournament. If Regions draws a good number of northern archers to Anderson then it could be a big success. I hope it is.

Having the Regions shoot in Warren, Pa. in the middle of July doesn't conflict with any ASA shoots. That is a plus. However, the July 19th shoot is the weekend after the IBO 3rd Leg of the Triple Crown. Not so good for the guys that would shoot the Regions tournament and the IBO Triple Crown but can't finance so much travel. The Warren, Pa could draw be a big draw from the east and north east if they can get things rolling.

I can understand the dates and locations of the Regions shoots in Anderson, In and Warren, Pa but the Lawndale, NC shoot date is a mistake. The Lawndale NC location is good. Maybe they are most focused on drawing "new" competitive 3D'ers and current IBO competitors. But if they go up against the ASA one of them must lose and I don't want to see that happen!


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> I know the folks trying to organize this have worked their tails off but it may not be enough to get it done this year. I will say, without trying to start an arguement that each time I see it referred to as a Regions "Thing" seems kind of disrespectful to those trying to put it together. JMO


If it is true that the people have worked their tails off, I certainly don't mean to be disrespectful, but like so many others, I was really excited at first, but have become so disappointed with the lack of results from all their hard work. I have my opinions like everyone, and was feeling the same way when the IBO Southern Triple Crown started. Surely the people who are trying to get it off the ground can't expect it to not end up like the STC if the only information we recieve is from shooters having to search the forums. I'm not so sure they are aware of what is necessary, in order to successfully get something like this off the ground, and are willing to invest the funds and hard work. 
Like so many others, I have my opinions as to why it was brought to our attention, why it was mentioned on the forums, why no concrete information was made available, and also why it doesn't even have a web page.
Also, just my opinion but, like so many good ideas that never materialize, It takes more to get it done than just have a good idea and expect it to happen on it's own.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

http://www.regionsarchery.com/


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wayne, can you give us the schedule for the shoot? will it be similar/same as and ASA pro am? that is, a team shoot on friday, simms ranges, classes shooting on saturday and sunday except open c and pro novice?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Pro Novice? seriously?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So from what I can infer from the announcement they're basically an extension of the ASA since they're shoots are qualifiers for the classic.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

One of thier flyers has a picture of a Delta Brown Bear on it. Please tell me we are not going to be shooting any of the Delta targets. lain:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> One of thier flyers has a picture of a Delta Brown Bear on it. Please tell me we are not going to be shooting any of the Delta targets. lain:


It looks like the standard ASA lineup....

http://regionsarchery.com/forms/Regions Page 2.pdf


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I sure hope so. Thanks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> One of thier flyers has a picture of a Delta Brown Bear on it. Please tell me we are not going to be shooting any of the Delta targets. lain:


It's just a pic...all the Asa targets plus...mt goat....big horn sheep and the ibex


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> It's just a pic...all the Asa targets plus...mt goat....big horn sheep and the ibex



ANd it looks like no javelina or bedded 5....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

baird794 said:


> Pro Novice? seriously?


with the scores some of those bow novice shooters post, we sometimes refer to them as pro novice...now you've gone and ruined the fun of it cause i had to 'splain it...


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Crummy website...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bucks said:


> Crummy website...


Word.

lain:

Looks like they just want your money by the homepage. :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Back to back dates in same area may be tough for attendance.

Dont really understand why they dont go hit NE, SE and western states and get 3d built up there. Seems there states that could support tournaments like this but it going to take a few years to get reconized.


Be interesting to see and hear the reviews.
DB


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

carlosii said:


> Wayne, can you give us the schedule for the shoot? will it be similar/same as and ASA pro am? that is, a team shoot on friday, simms ranges, classes shooting on saturday and sunday except open c and pro novice?


This is a preliminary schedule. It is subject to change slightly. Sorry for the formatting issues. It doesn't want to copy very well to Archery Talk.

EASTON REGIONS ARCHERY PRO/AM TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE
Thursday 

10:00 AM – 6 PM Registration and Practice facilities open 
12:00 PM – 6:00 PM Bow Life Pop-up Amateur Qualifier & Practice range open

Friday 8:00 AM – 6:00 PM	Registration and Practice Facilities open
8:00 AM – 6:00 PM	KPR Known Practice Range – tee times
8:00 AM – 6:00 PM Bow Life Pop-up Amateur Qualifier & Practice range open
1:00 PM Pro/AM
3:45 PM Pro Am awards
4:00 PM New Shooter and Pro Pointers Meeting
4:30 PM McKenzie Carbon Block Speed Shoot – Register Thursday or Friday 
6:00 PM Registration and Facilities closed
Saturday	
6:30 AM Registration and Practice Facilities open
7:30 AM Safety Meeting – All Morning Classes
7:30 AM All Eagle Classes- Safety Meeting and Competition Round
8:00 AM – 6:00 PM Bow Life Pop-up Amateur Qualifier & Practice range open
8:00 AM First Round – Traditional, Open C, Bow Novice, Fun and all Eagle Classes
8:00 AM KPR Known Distance Range – Tee times
9:30 AM Safety Meeting – All Pro Classes, & K -50
10:00 AM First Round Shot Gun Start – All Pro Classes and K 50
10:30 AM Safety Meeting – 11:00 AM Classes
11:00 AM First Round – Shot Gun Start – 11 AM Classes
11:30 AM Safety Meeting – All Noon Classes
12:00 Noon First Round Shot Gun Start – Noon Classes
3:00 PM Second Round -Open C, Bow Novice, Fun Class
4:00 PM Awards Ceremony – All Eagle Classes and Traditional
4:30 PM Regions Amateur Bow Hunter POP-UP Shoot down
6:00 PM Facilities closed
Sunday
6:30 AM Circuit Ministries Sun Rise Service by Dr. Wally Harder
7:45 AM Morning Competitors at their assigned Stake
8:00 AM Second Round – Morning Shot Gun Start
8:45 AM Pro Bow Hunter Class shot gun start
8:00 AM KPR – Known Practice range - Tee times
8:00 AM -10 AM Bow Life Pop – up range open
12:45 PM Awards Ceremony – all Amateur classes
1:00 PM “Pro pressure Point Shoot Down” open pro, senior pro, women’s Pro
“Pro Bow Hunter Shoot down on Pop – ups”
Awards, Photo’s, & interviews, 
2:30 PM All Facilities close

To all of our Spectators, Guests, and Archery Enthusiasts: Spectators are always welcome to visit the ranges after the range officials have signaled the competition to begin. The ranges are designed to be spectator friendly, and we appreciate your compliance with the following reminders:
1.	Spectators are not allowed on the ranges prior to the shot gun start.
2.	Refrain from conversations that could interfere with the shooters concentration.
3.	No Pets are permitted to walk on the ranges.
4.	Cell Phones and other electronic devices should be turned off to avoid disturbing the competitors
5.	Coaching is not permitted during the competition
6.	Range finders are not permitted on the ranges
7.	The use of camera’s and video equipment must be approved and will be monitored. ( No flash equipment may be used to avoid distracting the shooters)


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Back to back dates in same area may be tough for attendance.
> 
> Dont really understand why they dont go hit NE, SE and western states and get 3d built up there. Seems there states that could support tournaments like this but it going to take a few years to get reconized.
> 
> ...


I somewhat see and recoginize thier philosophy here.

Start in areas where there is an established 3D following, either ASA or IBO, but an established base of shooters. NC, IN, and PA fit that.
Make enough money to expand to the other regions where there may or may not be as strong of an established base of shooters, much more finanical risk up front jumping to those areas to start a new organization.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree with Nobody on this, it's going to take some cash flow to keep going and expanding. Glad I get to go to the first one.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Interesting.. Copied directly from the rules.

"6. Bow Novice classes may use fixed pin sights, slider or open class equipment. "


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Back to back dates in same area may be tough for attendance.
> 
> Dont really understand why they dont go hit NE, SE and western states and get 3d built up there. Seems there states that could support tournaments like this but it going to take a few years to get reconized.
> 
> ...


I said the same in an older post. doesn't seem to make sense to have the Carolina shoot the weekend after the London, KY shoot. The locations are not very far apart.
They do the same for the other shoots.

The Carolina shoot should be some time around the TX and/or LA shoots.

Maybe they intentionally scheduled it this way or intentionally go against the IBO Bedford, Ind tournament.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Interesting.. Copied directly from the rules.
> 
> "6. Bow Novice classes may use fixed pin sights, slider or open class equipment. "


That is interesting.......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> That is interesting.......


There might be a slight typo to it. I do know that sliders are able to be used in the hunter class....possibly for the bow novice too....but the open equipement...i'll ask about that....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the shoot time schedule......a must see ...there is some changes from the normal;
Class Range 1st Time 2nd Time Yds 
Men's Pro A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 
Known 50 A / B Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 

Senior Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 
Wom.Pro B / A Sat 10AM Sun 8AM 50 

Open A C / D Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Semi Pro D / C Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 50 
Unlimited D / C Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 

Open B (1) F / K Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Open B (2) F / K Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 45 
Senior Open E / F Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Wom.Open A E / F Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Limited E / F Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Known 45 (1) K / E Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 45 
Known 45 (2) E / K Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 45 

Senior Women G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Super Senior G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Senior Masters G / H Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Wom. K-40 H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Wom. OB H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Y.A. Open H / G Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 

Open C (1) H / G Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 40 
Crossbow G / H Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 40 

Hunter J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 40 
Youth Boys J / I Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30 

Bow Novice (1) J / I Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 30 
Y. A. Pins I / J Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 30 
Youth Pins I / J Sat 8AM Sat 3PM 30 

Wom.Hunter I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30 
Youth Girls I / J Sat 11AM Sun 8AM 30 

Traditional C / D Sat 8AM Sat 10AM 25 

Jr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 15 
Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 20 
Sr. Eagle K Sat 8AM Sat 8AM 25 
Known Distance Round

Open B & Known 45 will roll to all Saturday after 80 shooters have registered


Youth & Young Adult Pins shoot all on Saturday, with an option to shoot round one on Friday.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I never shot a ASA PRO/AM before. How do you get to shoot the PRO/AM? cost? how many tragets?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

talkalot said:


> I never shot a ASA PRO/AM before. How do you get to shoot the PRO/AM? cost? how many tragets?


Well, the cost would depend on what you shoot....lowest is bow novice...30bucks......to 275for pro....
Its 40targets.....20for each range.....

Then there is the pro am shoot on friday...which is 10targets.....15/20 for that...dont remember which one..
There is also the simms range....10targets 15bucks....and you can play pay as much as you want....tee times...

Just to give you starters


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Not that it will include me when it comes payback awards, but with all the info available as to how much it cost the shooters to participate in the Regions Pro/Am, Has anyone heard anything as to if Regions has any plans to have a payback. If there are plans for any type of payback for class winners, Known Practice events, Team shoots, etc. then how the payback is to be determined would give the shooters an idea as to if the organization is as concerned about wanting people to participate. Even the small local shoots provides shooters with information as to what the awards will be, and how they will be determined.
Maybe I have missed the information as to even if there is to be awards, and what they will consist of. Has anyone found this information anywhere?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Not that it will include me when it comes payback awards, but with all the info available as to how much it cost the shooters to participate in the Regions Pro/Am, Has anyone heard anything as to if Regions has any plans to have a payback. If there are plans for any type of payback for class winners, Known Practice events, Team shoots, etc. then how the payback is to be determined would give the shooters an idea as to if the organization is as concerned about wanting people to participate. Even the small local shoots provides shooters with information as to what the awards will be, and how they will be determined.
> Maybe I have missed the information as to even if there is to be awards, and what they will consist of. Has anyone found this information anywhere?


wow..some folks thought you had hung up your quiver, Doc. are you considering the indiana shoot by any chance? i would, but that sunday is our 50th anniversary and i hate to leave my wife home alone on that day. now if they'd let me shoot my 40 on friday/saturday or all 40 on saturday i might get by with it...but i don't see that happening.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm new to the whole asa rules regs and shoots. Just moved from ohio but it sounds like I can just so up on Friday and shoot the practice range and also they have a ten target scored course setup is that correct? 

Also I'm just shooting my hunter setup fixed pin but can I use a front and back bar? Or just a front? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> I'm new to the whole asa rules regs and shoots. Just moved from ohio but it sounds like I can just so up on Friday and shoot the practice range and also they have a ten target scored course setup is that correct?
> 
> Also I'm just shooting my hunter setup fixed pin but can I use a front and back bar? Or just a front?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


you can show up and shoot the practice range any time during the three day pro am for a fee. the same for the Simms range. the restrictions on the bars are max of 12 inches up front and i'm not certain on the back bar but i know they are legal. bhtr3d is the expert on those kind of things. hang on, he'll be here soon.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> you can show up and shoot the practice range any time during the three day pro am for a fee. the same for the Simms range. the restrictions on the bars are max of 12 inches up front and i'm not certain on the back bar but i know they are legal. bhtr3d is the expert on those kind of things. hang on, he'll be here soon.


hahahahaa...your a funny ole codger.... 

To answer your question.....you can use a back bar ...it just can not go past 6inches from attachement in a vertical line .... so, lf you have like 8inch back bars....best have them angled downward so they do not go past 6inches in a straight line .


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

In order to qualify for the classic, does a shooter have to be a member of both ASA and the Regions organizations?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dr.Dorite said:


> In order to qualify for the classic, does a shooter have to be a member of both ASA and the Regions organizations?


Well, yea,,,,you have to be a member to shoot both


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, yea,,,,you have to be a member to shoot both


think you missed his ? If you are a regions member do you have to be an asa member to shoot the classic


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Reason I was asking is that other qualifiers only requires ASA membership, but does not require shooters to be a member of their club.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Reason I was asking is that other qualifiers only requires ASA membership, but does not require shooters to be a member of their club.


I do know that if you are an asa member you dont have to be a regions member for the classic. But I have no idea if you are a regions member if you have to be an asa to go.good question


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Make this easy for everyone. For ANYONE to shoot the Classic....they MUST be or BECOME an ASA member by the time the register for the CLASSIC. 

Also, IF anyone does shoot the Pro Pins class.....and wish to shoot the CLASSIC....with a pin sight....They must nothing lower than MENS UNLIMITED...


----------

